# Kind of stocky



## shagnasty (Sep 2, 2010)

I just picked this piece of walnut up because I thought it would make a pretty nice stock on an old rifle.  This piece is about 15 inches long and tapers from about 6.5" to about 3" and is 3" thick.  My pics are not that good, it actually looks much better than this but you can kinda see a little curl there.


----------



## barkisini (Sep 2, 2010)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Sep 2, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## Jim Smith (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, what a gorgeous piece of wood!  That should make a beautiful rifle stock.  Please share photos with us when you have it completed.

Jim Smith


----------



## shagnasty (Sep 2, 2010)

Im starting to think this is too short tho at only 15.75 inches long


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Sep 2, 2010)

That is an absolutely gorgeous piece of walnut.

You should lock it up because If I lived closer I'd be creeping around looking for it. :devil:


----------



## wolftat (Sep 2, 2010)

it'll work fine on my bullpup.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 2, 2010)

Length wise it will work if its falls a little short but a spacer or extra thick pad on it. I would be more concerned that the stock will split at the feather crotch. What type of rifle were you thinking on using it on.


----------



## corian king (Sep 2, 2010)

Very nice looking piece of wood.That would make a beautiful gun stock.
I would love to see the finished product.
JIM


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 2, 2010)

That is a beautiful piece of wood!


----------



## shagnasty (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks guys....it wont work for the rifle I really want, cuz its too short.  Im thinking if I had a rifle that utilized a forearm piece too, I could maybe get away with that.  So I dont have a rifle to use it on yet, but hoepfully will someday.

Larry


----------



## Grizz (Sep 3, 2010)

Piece of junk!  Just send it to me and let me see if I can salvage anything out of it.   :angel:


----------



## shagnasty (Sep 3, 2010)

OK guys honest opinion here, just for fun............"A Chunk Comparison"  Think these are pretty similiar ??  Wish they would've put measurements on their pieces tho....
*
Their Chunk.....*    Heres their link with pricing --->   http://macongunstocks.net/prod_desc_AW-2932.html?sno=298




*My Chunk .....*


----------



## mredburn (Sep 3, 2010)

My guess would be around 18in long and its a shotgun blank. Although it could be used on a pump action Rifle. Also notice how the feather pattern is cut so its at the comb area of the stock rather than the area that will fit to the receiver where it has almost straight grain.


----------



## Rfturner (Sep 3, 2010)

Those pieces almost look book matched. If it doesn't fit anything you have now that just means that you have to buy something that will. Another gun in any collection is always a plus. :biggrin:


----------

